
PHP library that renders React components on the server - tilt
https://github.com/reactjs/react-php-v8js
======
alexbilbie
An alternative is to proxy template rendering to Node -
[http://blog.frankdejonge.nl/rendering-reactjs-templates-
serv...](http://blog.frankdejonge.nl/rendering-reactjs-templates-server-side/)

